# Screen flickers, crashes and shuts down, won't turn on without AC plug, battery?



## Chambraigne (Nov 11, 2013)

I dirty flashed Shiny 3/9 on my gnex two days ago and yesterday my screen flickered and my phone shut off. My phone wouldn't turn on without the AC plug even though I had a full charge. When I could get into the phone, it was extremely unstable, data would drop the second I tried to load anything that uses data.

Thinking something went wrong with the download I did a clean install of Shiny 3/9 (also tried the 2/9 release I've been using just fine since) and reflashed the radios & bootloader, no change.

Now its to the point where I cant even get into Recovery.I can select Recovery from the menu but as soon as it gets to the Google logo it turns off and shows the charging icon which is the same thing it does when I try to boot it normally.

It seems a little soon to have the battery die on me but the phone not turning on at all without an AC connection leads me to add it to the suspect list.

Any ideas?

Thanks, Jess


----------



## kingshads (Aug 18, 2013)

I would start with replacing the battery.

Sent from the homie


----------

